# Another failed cycle



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello there,

I am on my 2nd IUI cycle and AF is there, I am soooo gutted, though I was pregnant, body felt so differen but I knew it was to good to be true.



Leighanne
xxxxx


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Hun again......

Just to say thinking of you and very sorry about you bad news xxxxxxx

Love PoPS XX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwww Leighanne i'm so sorry hun   

pam xx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Its you guys here on the site that give me the hope and strength to go on and I thankyou soooo much.
 to you all.

Leighanne
xxxxxx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

For me, back to the drawing board again.



Leighanne
xxxxx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

I got a BFN after 6th cycle today.
I know how you feel, empty, helpless, desperate.
BUT I still have hope that one day one way or the other I will be a mum.
Thinking of you during this terrible time

Als


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi leighanne

I am so sorry I just read your message sending u a massive  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks so much for all your support


Love 
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

